# N Scale Microlayout Waste of Time



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Given that most of the summer has been hiding in the back room hot, I decided to finish this, started last winter but after my flex track laying went disastrously bad, I had shelved the basic work. I came back to it after finding N sectional track from Tomix Japan that was almost the same diameter. I now know why the N guys love this stuff, it is flawless. Anyway with track good it was on to scenery. This uses foam 'project board' from Home Depot. This is to date. More to come IF I can simplify the picture transfer from my phone.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

vic, install dropbox on your phone and your computer... when you take a picture on the phone, just "share" it with dropbox and then it goes to the cloud and your pc.

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And .. mmmmm... every time you use the cloud.. data costs increase on the phone bill...

My 2 cents!

@@

SD


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

If I wasn't legally blind, I'd still be doing an indoor HO layout, did N when I was younger and it was nice, but for me and my big hands with skinny fingers, well it was still just too small for me. LOL 

HO was nice and as my vision finally started getting a little worse, I did away with the HO and was out of the train scene for a very long time until I found G in or around mid to late 1997 or early 1998. Went into that and also O gauge a few years later down the road for the indoor empire. 

Still have O, just not doing much with that at the moment, perhaps one day I'll rebuild something in O or possibly get rid of all the O stuff I still have and just focus on the LarGe Scale trains. 

At least the G sized stuff and with my very poor vision, close up I can still see to work on some of the stuff that makes it run and operate.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The pictures are not much data compared to surfing the web or doing FB on your phone.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

To whom it may concern, due to circumstances beyond my control (Vertical Scope screwing the pooch and deleting 80MB of my photo history three months ago with no resolution) This and all other threads of my 10+ years of activity on this site are now closed, if you are curious please look to my identical threads on LargeScaleCentral which in the coming months I will attempt to re-edit photos into from my personal archives once I have a new storage site up and running. It was fun while it lasted but the collective of monkeys now running this site now have soured my experience. Have a good day.


----------

